# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Italian native teacher

## rivombreuse

Hello everyone,
my name is Elisabetta, i am an Italian teacher who has recently won a scholarship to study in Saint Petersburg at the Faculty of Philology. I have been teaching Italian as second and foreign language for a year; i have recently been in Moscow, where i worked for Italian Ministry of Foreign Affairs and tought Italian (RGGU) and English (privately). I attended a Master in "Teaching Italian as Second and Foreign Language in a multicultural perspective": i have a communicative approach, but, of course, i can also find different approaches according to different needs (DITALS exams, help in grammar studies ...). 
I love this work and i am happy to help students of any age improving their knowledge and communication skills in Italian and English language at every level (A1-C2 for italian and A1-C1 for English). I speak also Russian and English and i work as translator as well.
For further informations, please write to this mail address: rivombreuse@gmail.com
Poka!

----------


## Lampada

> Hello everyone,
> my name is Elisabetta, i am an Italian teacher who has recently won a scholarship to study in Saint Petersburg at the Faculty of Philology. I have been teaching Italian as second and foreign language for a year; i have recently been in Moscow, where i worked for Italian Ministry of Foreign Affairs and tought Italian (RGGU) and English (privately). I attended a Master in "Teaching Italian as Second and Foreign Language in a multicultural perspective": i have a communicative approach, but, of course, i can also find different approaches according to different needs (DITALS exams, help in grammar studies ...). 
> I love this work and i am happy to help students of any age improving their knowledge and communication skills in Italian and English language at every level (A1-C2 for italian and A1-C1 for English). I speak also Russian and English and i work as translator as well.
> For further informations, please write to this mail address: rivombreuse@gmail.com
> Poka!

 Could you please indicate your rates unless your lessons are free.  This is according to our rules:  Tutor Posting Guidelines (for professionals)
Thanks for posting.

----------

